# Red Deer- Mother of all shoots



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

Does anyone have the standings and results form this shoot this year, or know of where I could find them? Thanx


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Bowzone.ca 

they have them up there..


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

*thanx Kale*

How did you make out at Red Deer? I guess we will see ya at Nationals as well.
Terry


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Not to bad, had a rough day the first day, could not buy a ten...

yup i will be at nationals for sure! see yah there!


----------

